# i7-740 1.73ghz good for gaming?



## LucaLuca (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi, I have recently been offered a Sony vaio laptop with the above processor and wondered if anybody knows how good it is for gaming?

At current I have a PC with an old Pentium core 2 duo 2.4ghz processor and a laptop with pentium dual core 2.2ghz processor. Both machines have 4gb ram and a half decent graphics card.

I was just wondering how much better is the i7 processor, as I know its a quad core but each core is only 1.7ghz. My plan is, if this is a good machine, is to buy it and get rid of both machines above.

Sony VAIO F13 S0E/B / Intel Core i7-740QM 1.73GHz / 6GB / 500GB / Blu-ray Combo / 16.4 inch / Windows 7 Home Premium / Laptop / Notebook / Black - Computing at Play.com (UK)

That is the laptop I can get

Thanks for any help


----------



## jimmyavr (Mar 13, 2011)

Depends on the games you want to play, overall its a good machine, but eventually with all laptops the hardware becomes redundant, and youll want a new machine again.

Are you buying it for that price? 

http://www.cyberpowersystem.co.uk

Have a look at the machines above, there far better in my opinion and easily upgradeable. Oh and cheaper ^^


----------



## LucaLuca (Nov 8, 2009)

To be honest, the only game i really ever play is football manager, it doesnt need much in terms of graphics, but can use quite a lot of processing.

With where I work, I have the option of getting the Sony for £400


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Video is the laptop using?


----------



## jimmyavr (Mar 13, 2011)

If its just for football manager then that is more then enough, plus the cpu has turbo boost, and 6gb ram, you will definitely run FM smoothly on it.


----------



## jimmyavr (Mar 13, 2011)

NVIDIA GeForce GT 425M GPU for Wrench


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It'll do decent as far as laptops go, for FB manager you'll be fine.


----------



## ravingDIODE (Feb 21, 2008)

The core i7 will be more than enough. The core i7 has 4 cores with hyper-threading on each core so theoretically you will have 8 cores processing. However, some of the cores get switched off as it is not needed to run them and only when you use software with high processing needs will it use all of the cores. The new Intel Sandy-bridge CPUs use more cores than normal. The graphics card is very good as well. With the specs you gave you won't be needing to upgrade soon at all with this laptop. You will be able to play other games on medium to high graphics such as the Call of Duty range. For your FM the laptop is actually too strong  So there should be no problems with the laptop unless you run a game which is so old that the new computer actually cannot cope with it  Friend of mine has the i7 and it's a wonderful CPU!


----------



## LucaLuca (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you guys, thats all the info I need. I just wanted to make sure that its a vast improvement on my current machines.

I will now get rid of them and use the Vaio


----------



## ravingDIODE (Feb 21, 2008)

Glad to hear and good choice


----------

